# Quick, Fresh Bruschetta recipe



## SimonJ621 (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey all, 

Yesterday I had some unexpected friends come over, and I thought I'd share with you all one of my quick appetizers that I often times make. 

Ingrediants:

Good Italian or French Bread (cut about 1/4 inch thick)
Extra Virgine Olive Oil
Balsamic Vinigar
Fresh Tomatoes (about 5 vine-ripened)
Garlic (a few cloves)
Shallot (a few shallots)
Salt
Pepper
Parmesan (cut into "slivers" for ppl to help themselves)

As far as exact amounts go, I have no clue. It really depends on how much you want to make. Cut up the tomatoes into fairly small pieces, finelly chop the garlic and shallots, add salt and pepper and then pour in the oil and vinegar. I usually use about half oil and half or more vinigar, because I really like the strong taste of the balsamic vinagar in this recipe. As far as how much, probably about a 1/4 cup each. Don't worry about leaving this mixture out, it will taste better the longer it sits. 

Notice that there isn't an overwhelming amount of garlic or onions. Not only will your guests thank you, but in my opinion people tend to over garlic and onion things . 

Rub the bread with a little oil on both sides and pop in the oven or on a grill pan until browned just before you're ready to serve. Be careful not to burn the bread! Line a tray with pieces of bread and put the mixture in a nice bowl. I usually shave the cheese in thin long strips on a nice looking cutting board and leave the big hunk of parmesan, a good amount slivvered, and knife on the board and serve it like that. 

Anyways, it's something I do frequently that is very quick and easy, just thought I'd pass it on.

Gruss,
Jason


----------



## jkath (Jul 4, 2006)

I love the idea of how you keep the parmesan out - you obviously have an eye for detail, Jason! I love bruschetta!!!
PS - have you used the white balsamic vinegar?


----------



## SimonJ621 (Jul 4, 2006)

I have actually never used white balsamic vinigar. I've seen it used in balsamic vinegarette, but never actually tasted it. It would be an interesting switch in this recipe, not only for taste but also for appearance. The white vinegar versus the very dark color of balsamic vinigar. I'll have to try it sometime 

Gruss,
Jason


----------



## jkath (Jul 4, 2006)

It's actually quite nice - I found some recently and have used it in pasta salad. It's nice to have the flavor, while still being able to see all the variety of colors in your veggies


----------



## MarionW (Aug 30, 2006)

*white balsamic*

I will have to try and find some.....


----------

